# Toronto Stock Exchange



## blinkau (17 January 2010)

Hi Guys, I am currently in Canada. I know in Aus we can get books from Boarders that list like the top 100 stocks on the exchange and give an overview of the company and their financials. I want to buy one for stocks listed on the TSX however after searching chapters.ca site I am having no luck. Does anyone know any books that may exist that cover this for Toronto? I thought maybe there was a publisher who published one for each exchange. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## bellenuit (17 January 2010)

Maybe if you post in the "International Markets" forum someone may be able to help. Its also under "Other Forums".


----------

